# Whats The Best Size Kayak For Fishing??



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

What do ya'll think would be the best length and width kayak for fishin in salt and fresh water? I'm 6ft, 220lbs. Sometimes my daugther may fish or paddle with me. What would be the best alround kayak for fishing and for just plain old paddling around?? I think that I'd rather have one to big than small. Thanks, Jim


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

you talkin bout a tandem or single?


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

*i was wondering the same*

i'm about 6'2"-6'3" and 260- 280, what would be a good ride,


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Dudes,
I've spoken with a some kayak designers and they say that "capacity" is only one of a long list of considerations when choosing a boat. I know big guys in little boats and little guys in big boats. What you need to do is consider what type of fishing you will do. Skinny, tight water - maybe a smaller more maneuverable boat. Big open water, maybe a longer, faster ride. Best bet: GO TO A KAYAK OUTFITTER. Take a test ride on a couple of models. Choose the kayak that is the right size for you and your fishing.

Ric.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

jbrown I'm aout 5'6" 210# I think since I'm getting older I might have shrunk a 1/2" or so but anyway I got a good deal on a 14' Heritage Fisherman Pro 14 an I love the way it handles .
But if you goin to take your daughter you probably are goin to want a double unless she is old enough foe one herself
Like fisherman says go try some out.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Tarpon 160i, nuf said!


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

I am 6'2"-6'3", 250. I have a Ocean Kayak Prowler 15 and like it, a little wet in the winter but nice ride and great fishingboat.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Va_yakfisherman said:


> I am 6'2"-6'3", 250. I have a Ocean Kayak Prowler 15 and like it, a little wet in the winter but nice ride and great fishingboat.



I agree.


----------

